# Beall Tool alignment jig.



## 65BAJA (May 27, 2012)

I was having trouble getting consistent results with my Beall tool so my dad came up with this idea for a jig for it. My parents came over for the weekend and I got to spend some quality time with the old man working in the garage. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Nice jig, but I was scratching my head on what it did, since I am not familiar with this particular tool, so I went to the Beall site, and now I understand.

It is "The Big Threader" essentially using a router bit to cut external threads in dowel, for use in vises, press's etc.

I have the Beall Lathe Spindle Tap which is used to make the internal threads for wooden faceplates, etc.

Good to spend the quality time with family.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Now that is cool. Both the jig, and the family time. Wish my dad lived closer.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Nicely done. That will surely help you support the longer dowels. Great work.


----------

